# Greenfoot Schulprojekt (Art tennis spiel)



## icemaster95 (3. Jul 2011)

Guten Tag,

Ich muss für die schule ein spiel mit Greenfoot schreiben, damit ich in Informatik nicht durchfalle...
Mein Problem ist das ich das Programm nicht kenne und auch nicht so gut Scripten kann.
Meine frage:
Könnte mir villeicht jemand bei dem Projekt helfen?
Ich würde mich echt freuen! 
Das spiel soll Links und rechts jeweils einen rand haben mit Blumen oder Ziegelstein Muster,
dann noch 2 Schläger die mit "w" "S" und den Pfeiltasten "oben&unten" gesteuert werden sollen.
Dann soll es halt noch einen ball geben der mit "Space" aktiviert wird.
Es soll ein 2d spiel werden.
Wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt fragt bitte =)
Ich hoffe mir hilft jemand!
Mfg

Ice

Ps:
sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung 
und falls es im falschen thema ist tut es mir leid hab nichts passendes gefunden ^^


----------



## Marcinek (3. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

schreibe mich an und gebe dabei bitte an, was es dir wert ist, dies programiert zu bekommen.

Ansonsten schätze ich, dass du ohne Anfang und ohne Kentnisse hier nicht weit kommen wirst.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Gastredner (3. Jul 2011)

Die quasi-offizielle Leitlinie hier im Forum besagt, dass man nicht einfach anderer Leute Hausaufgaben erledigt. Gedient ist damit nämlich niemandem: der Schüler lernt nichts (bzw. wird für sein Nichtstun u. U. noch mit einer guten Note belohnt), der Lehrer wird defacto getäuscht und gegenüber Dritten ist es unfair.
Wenn es dir wichtig ist, diese Aufgabe abzugeben, dann hast du hier zwei Möglichkeiten:

Stelle den Auftrag in die Jobbörse und zahle jemandem Geld dafür, dass er _deine_ Aufgabe erledigt.
Setz dich hin, lerne und mach es selbst (bei kleineren Problemen wird dir hier sicherlich gerne geholfen werden).
Ich denke, ich muss nicht großartig ausführen, dass Option b hier in aller Regel lieber gesehen wird. Ds mag für dich jetzt zwar mehr Arbeit bedeuten, im Endeffekt profitierst du jedoch davon.
Setz dich hin, ergänze fehlendes Wissen und wenn du irgendwo auf Probleme stößt, die du nicht lösen kannst, komme erneut in dieses Forum, zeige uns deine Ansätze und wir werden sehen, inwieweit wir dir helfen können.


----------

